# Good store in Toronto



## str84s (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone knows about good aquarium stores in Toronto?
I am looking for a fish tank of approx. 100G

thx


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Does it have to be in the GTA?

I know some places that are really good reef shops but they're outside the GTA and more in the Mississauga area.


----------



## jumpman23 (Apr 28, 2008)

> Anyone knows about good aquarium stores in Toronto?


You can check the yellow pages, or phone directory. Call them to check out which subway station is nearest, or what bus route can reach.

Also check whether how frequent they have shipment of livestock. Those with frequent livestock shipment arrival mean it is quite good business and reasonable price as well, normally.

For aquarium tank, you can check the glass shop to quote you customize tank with cabinet or stand, then enquire at aquarium. You can now compare whether customize or ready made is cheaper etc.


----------

